# I am a IT Guy. Need to know lifestyle in Malaysia



## vaibhav.tikoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,

I work in IT company. My company is transferring me to Malaysia for an assignment with a client. I want to know what would be the ideal salary. According to my HR they are giving me 5000 MYR. Is it sufficient for an individual to stay in Malaysia. Please let me know what i should do? I am already earning 10L INR in India. WIll it be suitable for me to go abroad for 5000MYR. Please suggest.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

NO, it is not enough. Years ago yes, not now. Ask for RM10,000 or walk away. (at least I wouldnt consider it for less than that, maybe others could find the way to make it work).


----------



## Akanksha1304 (Jan 10, 2016)

vaibhav.tikoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work in IT company. My company is transferring me to Malaysia for an assignment with a client. I want to know what would be the ideal salary. According to my HR they are giving me 5000 MYR. Is it sufficient for an individual to stay in Malaysia. Please let me know what i should do? I am already earning 10L INR in India. WIll it be suitable for me to go abroad for 5000MYR. Please suggest.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



HI Vaibhav,

This is Akanksha Srivastava, i am also from a IT company based in Pune.
I got the job offer from KL for 6.5K a month.

Is it a good offer as there are some taxes as well.

Company is offering 1 month accomodation, visa chareges and flight tickets.

Please suggest


----------

